# Favorite.......



## MatthewLover (Jun 10, 2003)

What is your favorite book by J.R.R.Tolkien? Also what is your favorite character, part of any of the books he wrote, chapter, action scene, etc. Please feel free to answer anything you want on here!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 10, 2003)

Gee I wonder how many threads like this there have been... 

Character - Witch-King of Angmar/Morgûl; or; Gollum

Book - RotK

Chapter/Scene - The Black Gate Opens; Journey to the crossroads thru Shelob's Lair


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2003)

Favorite character ---> Gollum, of course! Because he's the most unlikely hero I can think of at the moment! A very original character!

Favorite book ---> The Two Towers! Because it has the most Gollum scenes!

Favorite scene ---> Too hard. Almost all of the Gollum scenes are good. The Dead Marshes, that Cirith Ungol place, Mount Doom. oh well.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 14, 2003)

Hmm...let me think

Favourite book: The Silmarillion

Favourite chapter: Of Beren and Luthien

Favourite scene(s): when Beren and Luthien are coming to Angband to recover the Silmarils from Morgoth's Iron Crown, fight of Fingolfin the High King of Noldor with Morgoth

Favourite character: Fingolfin the High King of Noldor


----------



## Beleg (Jun 15, 2003)

Favorite Book: LOTR.

Favorite Chapter: Unpublished Epilogue of LOTR.

Favorite Character(s): Finrod Felagund, Turin Tumabar, Beleg Strongbow.


----------



## syongstar (Jun 17, 2003)

*LOTR*

I though Goldenberry and Galadriel were so beautiful almost holy that it was like Tolkien created a thoughtform~~*~~


----------

